# Snake Lure



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

I wonder how these would go here??

http://www.naturalmotionlures.com/

Ben


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i think they would go OFF!!!!!!!

especially for barra in the shallows...it has a great action......


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh they look the goods, only problem i can see is. I have had both water dragons and king fishers both have a go at my poppers on regular occasions  :shock: :shock: now with a big snake lure like that it will be big birds of prey lol :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

pcsolutionman said:


> yeh they look the goods, only problem i can see is. I have had both water dragons and king fishers both have a go at my poppers on regular occasions  :shock: :shock: now with a big snake lure like that it will be big birds of prey lol :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lee


i saw a bird with a snake flying the other day......

but overall great for those wed beds....would love to try them at kinchant dam, it's full of weed


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

LOVE TO TARGET SOME BIG BADASS BASS WITH THAT!!!!


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> yeh they look the goods, only problem i can see is. I have had both water dragons and king fishers both have a go at my poppers on regular occasions  :shock: :shock: now with a big snake lure like that it will be big birds of prey lol :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lee


Well if the fishing is quite, it could give you another option..... Not fishing.... Birding!!!! :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

BENM said:


> pcsolutionman said:
> 
> 
> > yeh they look the goods, only problem i can see is. I have had both water dragons and king fishers both have a go at my poppers on regular occasions  :shock: :shock: now with a big snake lure like that it will be big birds of prey lol :lol: :lol:
> ...


been there done that....seagulls and a pelican :shock:


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Astro said:


> BENM said:
> 
> 
> > pcsolutionman said:
> ...


Should start up another site http://www.AKBF.net..... :lol:


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Couldn't help myself... so I ordered some in.

I put a post up when they arrive.

Ben


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

please do i would love to hear how they go!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

BENM said:


> Couldn't help myself... so I ordered some in.
> 
> I put a post up when they arrive.
> 
> Ben


very interested to hear how they go....and if want someone to test them on barra let me know....


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

You could try rig up one of the toys r us toy snakes with a hook and maybe a stinger to the tail.

Just wonder if the rubber ones float.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

wapstar said:


> You could try rig up one of the toys r us toy snakes with a hook and maybe a stinger to the tail.
> 
> Just wonder if the rubber ones float.


thinking along the same lines...some that i have seen are hollow so will float but you would have to block the mouth to stop it filling up....toys r us...here i come....


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I have seen a feisty bass attack a small snake up at the Noosa Everglades.

Had quite a few attempts and the snake was so freaked out it didn't no which way to go.
Great to watch.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

whilst fishing at teemburra this weekend saw 2 snakes on the water and neither got boofed by a barra.......just lucky i suppose


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Lures arrived today...

Can't wait to try them!!!! Will be heading to Townsville in a couple of months for a 3 day charter. Looking forward to see what the Barra think of them....

In the mean time, anyone keen for a Bass trip soon?

Regards

Ben


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

that was nice and quick....

was thinking about them on the weekend, tried teemburra again and the barra were everywhere but feeding right at the edge of the water which made it hard to cast. also the amount of sunken weed, bushes and trees now that the dam is full makes it hard to get lures through without catching weed.

those snakes would fix those problems, pity the piggy bank is empty or i would get some myself......but if you were interested in selling a couple of them on.........

good luck with the hunt.....


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

So they're hollow SPs?


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Tim said:


> So they're hollow SPs?


No they are not hollow, their made from some sort of plastic that is design to be very buoyant.

Ben


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

a BIG thanks goes out to Ben....your the man....

got your delivery today and after a bit of testing in my little creek, it's all systems go.....
it really does move very well and is not something the barra has seen before..it will really be good for the weeded areas and the sunken lantana

hope the barra are still on the chew and the water temp has not dropped too much....anyway will report back....


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well tried snake lures for the first time at teemburra, got some interest early, a couple of follows but nothing else....liked the action and will try again...barra were very much less active then previously....water is down a few degrees...


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

went out on sunday and couple of surface strikes on the snake but no hook up.....first fish was small (50cm) followed it to the yak and just as i got to the leader and twitched the rod it lunged about 2 foot from me and was gone....

the next fish was much bigger hit it as it came out of the snags about 15 from me and followed to the yak, one last twitch didn't work this time..

spent a bit of time hanging quietly and had barra swim around and underneath me...saw a sooty that would of had to of been 50 cm at least...thought it was a barra first

lot less action then previously....they are still there but just not interested


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Mate,

Thanks for the update. I haven't had a chance to try them on the local bass population yet.

Do you think colour would have anything to do with it? I was thinking the black ones (possibly the red ones as well) would look like a Red Belly Black Snake which are commonly found swimming in water.

Ben


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

BENM said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Thanks for the update. I haven't had a chance to try them on the local bass population yet.
> 
> ...


not sure about colour, i think it's the action that gets them


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

I have heard alot about these lures


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

I couldnt beieve these when I went on youtube and the footage they had. They would cast out and wind in slowly twitching and bang a strike Im not sure how they would go for Australian Bass/fish


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

OneLastCast said:


> BENM said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't help myself... so I ordered some in.
> ...


All good mate, took about 2 weeks I think. See top of this thread..

Ben


----------

